# Angeln in Polen/Masuren (Pasym See Kalwa)



## Daeng (7. Juni 2011)

So, auch bei mir steht der Sommerurlaub in Polen an...

Ende Juli geht es nach Mausuren, genauer gesagt nach Pasym und dort an den See Kalwa.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Möchte hauptsächlich auf Friedfisch (Karpfen und Schleie) angeln.

Zur Erlaubnis ist alles bekannt. Er geht mir hauptsächlich um Fangerfahrungen, Köder usw.

Ansonsten irgendwelche Gewässerempfehlungen in der Nähe? 

Gruß
Daeng


----------



## Daeng (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen/Masuren (Pasym See Kalwa)*

Niemand irgendwelche Infos?

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen....:r


----------



## Daeng (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen/Masuren (Pasym See Kalwa)*

Letzter Versuch!

Niemand irgendwelche Infos?

Gruß

Daeng

#c


----------



## rcarlos (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen/Masuren (Pasym See Kalwa)*

Hallo,

ich kann dir mal meine Erfahrungen aus Polen ein bißchen näher bringen. Ich hoffe es hilft dir ein bißchen. Da meine Frau Polin ist bin ich öfter in Polen und dann auch immer angeln. Friedfisch geht eigentlich immer! Man muß aber meist sehr gute Gewässerkenntnisse haben um die Kapitalen zu fangen. Deswegen am besten immer an die Einheimischen halten. Da der Angeldruck vom Ufer ziemlich hoch ist wird es vielleicht am besten sein sich ein Boot zu leihen oder vielleict ein Belly Boot.

mfg

rcarlos


----------



## Okon_Mario (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen/Masuren (Pasym See Kalwa)*

Hallo,

ich mache jährlich 3 Wochen Angelurlaub in Masuren (Ostroda, liegt ca. 40 km westlich von Olsztyn), meistens in den Monaten Juli und August. Zielfisch ist bei mir aber der Hecht und Barsch, beim Barschangeln auf Wurm und Made werden aber auch viele Brassen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern gefangen. Karpfen gibt es in den Seen die ich befische nicht und auf Schleie kann man eigentlich nur im Mai gezielt angeln. Ich würde dir empfehlen ein Boot auszuleihen (sofern die Möglichkeit besteht) und ein Echolot wäre nicht schlecht für ein unbekanntes Gewässer, sonst wird es schwierig. 

Gruß

Okon_Mario


----------

